# Whisker biscuit setup on Martin Saber Recurve



## morganlamprecht (Apr 16, 2013)

First recurve bow, Martin Saber 45# @ 28", 29" draw...got the bow in and my dad had a biscuit he wasnt using so i stuck it on and tested it out with some arrows he had laying around (alum and carbon, different spines and lengths, some even rated for my draw length and poundage on the charts) and when aligning the biscuit with the center of the limbs/string the arrows would kick to the left pretty bad, didnt matter the arrow type, always kicked left (arrow would hit the target with the point left of the nock) couldnt get this kick out until adjusting the biscuit all the way to the farthest left possible, by eyeing it the arrow tip is close to an inch outside left of the string center. My dad and uncle have only shot compound and said the biscuit should be aligned pretty much centered. With the biscuit this far out i can actually shoot 6" - 6 arrow groups @ 20 yds instinctively which i dont think is bad for my limited practice time this past month (could be wrong? lol) my question is, is there something else that could be wrong which is offset by the biscuit being so far to the left of string or if it shoots good should i just leave it as is? Not a lot of info on setup for the saber ive found searching and im guessing its a little different since it uses a compound riser and recurve limbs? any help or advice much appreciated.


----------



## ezyb925 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a biscuit on my saber and it works fine......I've never had and problems with arrows going left or right


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

It's a excellent hunting rest if you're using a release, but not the optimum rest if shooting fingers.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

ezyb is getting good results with a Biscuit on the same bow and I'm pretty sure I've read of others that do too, so it must work. Personally I would not use a rest like that on a recurve. There is some horizontal deflection of the arrow nock by your fingers at release which means it's very unlikely you are getting straight nock travel. That's probably why you are getting your best results with the rest way out to the left. Like Jim said above, the Biscuit is made for a bow that is shot with a release.

I shoot off the shelf on all of my recurves so I can't recommend a good rest for you, but I would try one that is _not_ a containment rest like the WB. You can probably get it to work but most likely will find it easier to get good results with a rest made for a recurve.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I set up a biscuit on my daughter's compound, shooting fingers. It can be done, but it can also be a hassle finding the best position, if there is one at all. The problem with it is if the arrow doesn't pass straight through the hole, the biscuit will bounce it around, and the tuning reaults aren't obvious. With a stabilizer, we ended up slightly away from the riser, and below the nock, relative to square on both. Myself, i'd just get a more conventional rest.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Friends don't let friends shoot whisker biscuits on recurves  

So many better way to do it with a recurve.


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

JParanee said:


> Friends don't let friends shoot whisker biscuits on recurves
> 
> So many better way to do it with a recurve.


You can do it with a recurve the rest of us will do it with a whisker biscuit


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

soaringeagle said:


> You can do it with a recurve the rest of us will do it with a whisker biscuit


That does not not even make sense 

Next time read the thread your posting in 

What I was saying is that there are many better options for an arrow rest to use on a recurve plain and simple 

People coming over from compounds to stick bows often try to bring things that should be left in the compound world plain and simple

The same as a drop away rest is not the best option on a recurve of longbow


----------



## ezyb925 (Dec 2, 2012)

JParanee said:


> So many better way to do it with a recurve.



On the saber the riser is like a compounds so you can't just shoot it from the shelf and not everyone wants to use arrows with feather vanes


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ezyb925 said:


> On the saber the riser is like a compounds so you can't just shoot it from the shelf and not everyone wants to use arrows with feather vanes


Than a plunger with a flipper rest IMHO would make a better choice than a whisker biscuit

Or even a Timberdoodle which is the rest I chose for a fingers compound setup 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bodoodle-timberdoodle-ii-arrow-rest.html


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

ezyb925 said:


> On the saber the riser is like a compounds so you can't just shoot it from the shelf and not everyone wants to use arrows with feather vanes


So... you want to shoot vanes, and don't want to shoot off the shelf? 

I'm sure you know when shooting with fingers, the arrow must bend around the riser. Using a containment rest like the WB won't allow the natural bend to take place. It would be most difficult to find the proper spined arrows, and near impossible to tune. Here's a link to show you what a properly spined arrow does when released with fingers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO102jz8sFM

As you can clearly see, the WB is not an optimum rest for a finger shooter.

Here's a simple rest that will function properly and perfectly to shoot vanes with fingers. It's the NAP Centerest. They also make a Centerest Flipper that works well too. There are many others as well.

View attachment 1649773


----------



## ezyb925 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> So... you want to shoot vanes, and don't want to shoot off the shelf?
> 
> I'm sure you know when shooting with fingers, the arrow must bend around the riser. Using a containment rest like the WB won't allow the natural bend to take place. It would be most difficult to find the proper spined arrows, and near impossible to tune. Here's a link to show you what a properly spined arrow does when released with fingers.
> 
> ...




OK well I have no problem getting 3 inch groupings at 30 yards


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

3" groups at 30 yards?! You are the best shot in the world--I congratulate you, and will certainly not offer any further silly advice. Please forgive me for being so presumptuous.


----------



## ezyb925 (Dec 2, 2012)

My bad meant 20


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Okay... That's more believable--it makes you the 10th best shot in the world.


----------



## ezyb925 (Dec 2, 2012)

I've tryed that rest you said Jim that you posted a picture of and it was flipping my arrows up and right that's why I switched to the biscuit


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Like I said, no more silly advice from me. You shoot a whole lot better than me... Whisker Biscuit and all.

Good luck to you.


----------



## ezyb925 (Dec 2, 2012)

OK same to you


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

soaringeagle said:


> You can do it with a recurve the rest of us will do it with a whisker biscuit


That's just plain dirty...


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> The same as a drop away rest is not the best option on a recurve of longbow


But it would be _hilarious_.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

You might consider cutting out "Quadrant 4" of the whisker biscuit. In high school math this would be the upper left quadrant of a x and y axis region. Finger release and a containment rest do not usually mix well. I have a Timberdoodle II rest on a Martian Jaguar:







It works well, yet at $80 is a bit expensive. A similiar rest for $20:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-star-hunter-style-arrow-rest.html
Good Luck getting the rest for your Saber worked out!


----------

